# Chickenboy Lures



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

:help:Been hearing a lot about the Chickenboy Lures; just ordered a ****-load of them (Chicken Chit-Shrimp scent, Chicken on the bone, Morning Glory, Halographic Pink, Strawberry/white). Wondering if any 2Coolers out there would be willing to give some advice as to how rig and fish them. Also, can these plastics be rigged weedless with a weedless jighead?

Tight Lines...

Tommy


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

1/8 oz joighead, fished on the bottom, with a slow retrieve. The tail gives you the action, no twitch needed.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rockwalker...thanks..that really helps..Can't wait to try 'em

Tight lines
Tommy


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

rockwalker said:


> 1/8 oz joighead, fished on the bottom, with a slow retrieve. The tail gives you the action, no twitch needed.


X2 1/8. Pretty heavy duty, no need for spiral/locking jig heads.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeitgeist: Thanks for the input..I was wondering if I needed to use the locking jighead. 

Tommy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish em like a regular tail too, trout and reds love them. You can also sight cast with them and the tail works like a charm


-mac-


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mac - Another great method thanks for sharing..I'll certainly give it a try.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

x3 on 8th oz jig head....fixing to make a freshwater trip anxious to try them


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Parafirediesel: Good deal...let me know how u do..


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am interested to hear everyone's personal favorite color and thoughts on this shrimp compared to others you have or currently fish with. I have yet to try them, but they do look great.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Arthur...I will let you know as soon as the lures arrive and I'm able to head out with them to give 'em a whirl. Tight Lines..Tommy


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

arthurr5150 said:


> I am interested to hear everyone's personal favorite color and thoughts on this shrimp compared to others you have or currently fish with. I have yet to try them, but they do look great.


 My go-to shrimp,i like them better then the DOA shrimp because they have the tail action where with a DOA you have to work it to make it have action.Favorite color-Morning Glory.But all of them are good depending on the water clarity.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

tmejia59 said:


> Arthur...I will let you know as soon as the lures arrive and I'm able to head out with them to give 'em a whirl. Tight Lines..Tommy


This is why this site is so great! I appreciate your future thoughts and review brother.



blackmagic said:


> My go-to shrimp,i like them better then the DOA shrimp because they have the tail action where with a DOA you have to work it to make it have action.Favorite color-Morning Glory.But all of them are good depending on the water clarity.


Great info Blackmagic. I am going to purchase a few colors and was looking to hear insight and preferences from others who were lucky enough to hear about these shrimp before me.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just yanked this one 5 minutes ago. Chicken on the bone


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

He swalloed it whole huh Joe,i can see the head of that jighead in his mouth.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great catch there Blackmagic...tell me about the jig head your using there in the pic...


----------



## Hoythunter (Aug 2, 2011)

that was chicken that posted that pic. awesome flattie CB. how big was he? looks like a whopper. just makes me wanna get out and use mine sooner after i get them.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*Chikenboy lures*

I like how look the chikenboy lures and i am sure are good lures, but i don't order and i already explain to Chikenboy why i don't order.
I still fish with another lures, which in time help me to catch many specks, reds, and flounders.

Maybe one day i try chikenboy lures....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It was a kelley wiggler jig head 1/8 oz. I didn't measure it. I threw an extremely long cast and it hit the chicken on the bone instantly. I had a long retrieve to get the flounder in and it was hugging the bottom all the way. Did not want to go in the net. Took me 5 trys. Just knew it was going to get off

This lure is wild stuff. Trout are hitting it constantly. Right after I caught the flounder a trout broke me off. What was interesting I was bringing the lure to the top and letting it drop down. I actually saw the trout hit the lure. Should have re-tied after catching the flounder


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chickenboy: Awesome catch. Thanks for the info on the jighead. I also got your message. Thanks for the quick response and fixing my order. Looking forward to meeting you one day. I hope we can still stay in touch, just in case I have questions.
Take care and tight lines...Tommy


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Recognize that tail?


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sean: I'm sure you have your reasons. But as for me, I'm pretty excited about using Chickenboy lures. I wish you much success out on the water. Tight lines, Tommy



Jean Scurtu said:


> I like how look the chikenboy lures and i am sure are good lures, but i don't order and i already explain to Chikenboy why i don't order.
> I still fish with another lures, which in time help me to catch many specks, reds, and flounders.
> 
> Maybe one day i try chikenboy lures....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Pic


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Chickenboy - Are you fishing them in tandem when you caught your flounder? Or were you just placing the extra chicken on the bone on the side so you could document the bait used for your catch? Thanks


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*chickenboy lures*

OOOPPSS!!!! My bad...Sorry about that!!!



Hempster said:


> that was chicken that posted that pic. awesome flattie CB. how big was he? looks like a whopper. just makes me wanna get out and use mine sooner after i get them.


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Chickenboy placed an order on saturday just wondering when to expect them.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Real soon


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

That was a tandem this afternoon


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks man Tuesday will be the start of 7 days off and im itching to try them for the first time.


----------



## Fishinfortrouble (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got home and my order was here! Can't wait to get out on the water and try them. Thanks for the bonus bag!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tonight's dinner! LOL!


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks awesome...getting hungry just looking at them babies...Where did you catch them?


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Z - That looks too tasty not to elaborate on how you prepared those!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Me too I am ready for days off so I can go catch me some.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone have a link on rigging tandem never done that before


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?...*Tandem*-*Rig*...


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?73063-Tandem-Rigs-101

May not be the best but an idea.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

5150, I second the call for the recipe; that looks scrumptious.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a video that shows a tandem rig done with a line to line tie rather than snap swivel and also a different knot.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Pic


Awesome pic chickenboy, mean he freaking killed that lure. Gotta try them in my neck of the woods!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

sabine lake flounder #er said:


> Hey Chickenboy placed an order on saturday just wondering when to expect them.





chickenboy said:


> Real soon


He ain't chickenchitting you! I placed an order on Friday and it was in my mailbox when I got home today. Thanks, Chickenboy! :biggrin:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank for the new lures chickenboy. I tried them out Saturday night and they were Awesome. Had my limit in no time under the lights.. Again It was a pleasure to meet you at the benefit Saturday. P.S. I should have offered a lot more $ for that bowl of your goodies! Thanks again Joe.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

I am putting in an order, you guys done got my syched about em


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links...should get me in bidness!!


----------



## Will_R (May 1, 2011)

Got my order in yesterday! They look great and can't wait to get them wet. Got a little bonus with my order too, thanks chickenboy!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

I got my chiiiiiickenboys, I got my chiiiiiickenboys (to the tune of Eddie Murphy and his ice cream). I placed my order Sunday and it was waiting in my mailbox for me to come home ... glorious! That's some mighty fine and mercurial service and a bonus to boot. They'll get their baptism starting on Thursday. Just have to find some willing/coax-able fish.


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Just got my order in today and tried them out. Now I'm placing another. They are great chickenboy!!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> He ain't chickenchitting you! I placed an order on Friday and it was in my mailbox when I got home today. Thanks, Chickenboy! :biggrin:


_*Got mine today too after a Sunday order, unfortunately closing on a house is gonna keep me away from the coast for the next month or so and I'll have to wait on the field test.

*_


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Got my order as well! Thanks for the quick shipping, gonna try them out this weekend in rockport. Also, thanks for the bonus bag, that was nice.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Same here...ordered yesterday and they were in the mailbox today. Can't wait to try them out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Post up pics of your catches.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chickenboy...ordered my lures on Sunday and received them Tuesday...I appreciate you fixing my order and the speedy delivery time. 

I'll post pic as soon as I get back from South Texas..

Tight Lines,
Tommy


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

Ordered mine yesterday, im going to rig 1/16 heads.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Caught 8 of these yesterday on them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good job drundel


-mac-


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Great Job! thanks for posting pics


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Just placed my order. Can't wait to try em out!


----------



## lovethefight (Jun 11, 2012)

Where all can you buy the Chickenboy Lures? I am very interested in them. the colors i have seen on here look like great combinations.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

love,

buy them for CB on line, gets there qucik..chickenboylure.com


----------



## Hoythunter (Aug 2, 2011)

got mine real quick too. had a small bonus pack along with it. great surprise. thanks CB!


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

I always consider the bonus the "luckier" lures. Ordered Sunday, got them Wednesday. I'm really digging the new colors (pink and bone) and can't wait to try them out this weekend.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Btw will be at the Boat Show beginning Wed at Reliant with some never seen before products


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Joe is Chicken on the bone the last color?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

There is never a last color


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Be seeing ya there chickenboy anxious to see whats new


----------



## Westtexan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am confused as to what a chickenboy lure is. I go to the website and all I can find is something about electronic lures and no reference to "chicken on the bone", "chicken choker" etc. What am I missing? I did see something called "chicken chit". What is that?


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Westtexan, go to http://www.chickenboylures.com/ and click the second link down on the left side titled "Shop Now". The first link on the next page will take you to the lures. Betcha can't buy just one ... package ... and you shouldn't; there's a sweet selection.


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

How much longer before the t-shirts are avalible on your site chickenboy?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Chickenboy is da man! Sent me the wrong color and fixed it by sending me 2 packs of the one I wanted no charge.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

putting my shopping cart together now. When I get back stateside, I will see how the Georgia coast fishies respond to the chickenboy lures. Is there a guarantee that they work on the east coast too?


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

can we find em at Academy or any other sporting goods store?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Shirts soon
Georgia heck yes
Academy no
Marburgers yes


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

that's what I like to hear.


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Shirts soon
> Georgia heck yes
> Academy no
> Marburgers yes


 How soon?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Maybe be the show wednesday but maybe not. Got several stained XL ones I could sell. They are really lucky fishing shirts


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Maybe be the show wednesday but maybe not. Got several stained XL ones I could sell. They are really lucky fishing shirts


 oh ok,when should they be online?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I am not sure. They are in production


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Will there be a big sale when the shirts come out?
nice pics on the fishing report too.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> Maybe be the show wednesday but maybe not. Got several stained XL ones I could sell. They are really lucky fishing shirts


Is there an extra charge for the used / proven lucky shirts??? LOL..:brew2:


----------



## Panda (Jun 11, 2012)

This is amazing it only took ONE day to receive my package. Can't wait to try them out! ( The bonus is what really made me smile, simple yet thoughtful )


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Parafirediesel said:


> Be seeing ya there chickenboy anxious to see whats new


Me too.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Maybe be the show wednesday but maybe not. Got several stained XL ones I could sell. They are really lucky fishing shirts


Yes I have 3 and a long sleeve its what I wear .All I need now is an autographed one.Even chicken scratch would do Joe.Chicken scratch may be a good top water bait!!!!!!


----------

